# Needle timing on a 315 NH square baler



## Mahindra man (May 7, 2012)

I think the needle timing is a little off on my baler.
I just bought it last fall the first time I used it it broke both needles I have checked all the timing that is in the manual but the needle timing is is about 2" past where it is suppose to be any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 5050racing (Apr 20, 2012)

Look on youtube there is guy that goes thru it but be careful read what another guy commented about below the video about the knotter shaft twisted.You should be able to click on this link to see it How to time a New Holland 268 baler - YouTube


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

If you're breaking needles because of bad timing you also most likely have another problem - your plunger stop isn't working. That's the thing that's supposed to stop the plunger when it's out of time with the needles and cost you just a shear bolt rather of breaking the needles. It's supposed to move a stop into the path of the plunger as soon as the needles move out of their home position, sounds like it's inoperable for some reason.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The pivot for the plunger stop can get seized up solid, then the stop will not come out to stop the crank arm from putting the plunger into the needles and break them. Problem with the plunger stop is quite simple; lots of people either don't know the pivot is there and has a grease fitting or they just choose not to grease anything.
The plunger stop is connected to the needle arm by a cable on the left side of the chamber, make sure that the stop moves out into the path of the crank arm and the cable not just go slack with no movement from the stop.
This won't solve the timing problem, but it will make for a shear pin change and not needle replacement.


----------



## Mahindra man (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I checked the plunger stop it is working I fix a few other problems I found wrong with it then went and baled about 50 bales and it broke both needles again but the strange part about it is that it had already tied and the needles were returning to the home postion when it broke them in three pieces . I just don't under stand why it would break the when they are returning to the home position. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Your plunger stop may be working, but is it adjusted correctly and inserting completely? By the time the needles reach the point where the twine disc can grab the twine from the needles so a knot can be formed, the plunger is already moving forward and can not break the needles as long as the knotter stack continues to rotate.

To break into three pieces you are correct in your conclusion that it is happening late in the tying cycle.

The plunger, itself, does not break needles. It is the hay caught between the plunger face and the needles if the needles are in the bale chamber. I have seen people turn the pto off when finishing a windrow and then turn it back on when they re-enter the next windrow. If the needles were tripped when the pto was turned off the needles are still in the bale chamber and the plunger having lost its momentum bounces back from the bale being formed along with the feeding mechanism. If the plunger stop is working all that happens is a broken shear bolt, if not then the needles could be broken if additonal hay was dragged into the bale chamber.

Sticks caught in the plunger needle slots will break them also, but it ususally only breaks one unless there is material packed into both slots.

Did the original needles also break into three pieces. Usually when this happens the needle mounting tabs on the needle yoke bend and you can not adjust the needles high enough to clear the knotters. If the needles hit the bottom of the knotters they will also be broken by the impact.

Are you shearing the shearbolt on the knotter stack? If it shears the needles will remain in the bale chamber, however, if the plunger stop is working properly they should still be protected.

Are you sure the timing was set correctly? I have run into only one baler that I can recall where the plunger stop was adjusted properly and it still broke the needles because of the timing of the needles.

When you install the next set of needles check to see if the timing is same as it was on the last set.

Turn the flywheel until the plunger crank arm connected to the gearbox is straight up. Then check the timing marks on the hubs of the knotter drive clutch. They should align within 1/4". Be sure to pull back on the rod going to the needle yoke first so the needles are in their true home position.

When the tips of the needles are even with the bottom of the bale chamber floor, the plunger stop should be fully inserted into the bale chamber. That is it should be sticking into the chamber @ 3".


----------



## Mahindra man (May 7, 2012)

Mike thanks for all the great info this is my first new holland I had a JD #24T so it's a little differant. The fist time it broke them they broke in one place. It Rome them this time when I had good consistent windrow and a ground speed of about 3 mph. It broke both sheer bolts could it be that a chain jumped a tooth or something? It was Pretty smooth ground. Thanks again I will keep you up dated.


----------

